
Nine startup dreams and industries Google crushed in 2009 - dragonquest
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/12/30/google-2009/
======
gyardley
Every time I read an article like this, I think of Google Lively. Google
entering a space != Google crushing the competition.

~~~
brown9-2
Agreed - this article would be better titled "Nine startup dreams and
industries Google released competing products for in 2009".

------
axod
Thought Etherpad might bear a mention in the bit about wave.

------
gometro33
"Don't be evil."

